# Triple Pane Windows



## Virgil (Sep 29, 2009)

Looking for comments from those you have real life experience with plastic framed Triple Glazed Windows.... Either installers and/or end users.... Looking for comments pro or con if they are either good, bad or ugly.... In reviewing other sites on this subject due to the weight imposed by the extra glass within the windows high quality construction of the frames is lacking from alot of manufactures.... We are specifically interested in comments concerning plastic frames which are completely foam filled for an overall higher system R-value.... We have found over the years in our high humidity with wide seasonal temperature swings the high end priced vinyl clad wooden framed windows do not hold up.... We have experienced multiple double pane window failures... including the interior glass imploding and freezing moisture migration between the panes which frost coats the interior sides of the glass... The So called expert on site to fix the problem did nothing but drill a hole in to the sealed pane area window.... which fixed nothing... So are the Triple Pane windows worth the cost...??? South facing Passive Solar Gain through these types of windows is also very important in our application....
Thanks...


----------



## fishhead (Jul 19, 2006)

There is a high energy efficiency project near here that uses two double pane windows with an air space between them. That might be worth researching.

I'm considering putting a storm window on the windows that don't open in my house. It would have about a 5" space between the double pane and the storm window but I can make that distance smaller.


----------



## Virgil (Sep 29, 2009)

fishhead said:


> There is a high energy efficiency project near here that uses two double pane windows with an air space between them. That might be worth researching.
> 
> Thanks Fishhead for the feed back... I wonder if the two double pane windows are two separate units....that are installed individually one in-front of the other ... Or one combined unit each window....??? If a combined unit with four panes of glass in each window ... Wow... they must be heavy...!!!!
> 
> I remember when I was a kid helping my grandfather and Dad put on each Fall and then take off in the Spring each year the old wooden four pane storm windows.... that was a chore....


----------



## fishhead (Jul 19, 2006)

I believe that they are 2 separate windows installed one at a time. I should mention that the walls are insulated with 400 lb straw bales so are quite thick. My window well is 5" but that's still plenty of room to add another window.


----------



## bassmaster17327 (Apr 6, 2011)

I install replacement windows as a full time job, I have never installed triple pane but my business partner did many many years ago. He said that the window was too heavy and the vinyl would bow and break, also had trouble with the valance rods breaking from the weight. A good double pane, argon filled, low e coated window with foam filled frame is what we install. In my opinion that is the best option but like anything else you often get what you pay for so do not expect the same results from a low end window as a higher end.

Storm windows block direct wind but do not really offer any insulation factor


----------



## farminghandyman (Mar 4, 2005)

unless the space is not much more than a 3/8" the thermo value is nearly lost in wider windows storm windows may help on air infiltration, but not much on thermo value, what happens on wider spacing is convection the warm and cold will circulate thus losing efficiency, new thermo pane windows also use internet gas that is more thermo restant and sealed so condensation does not build up, as it does not leave the space later, 
newer windows have special glass that can reflect some of the suns heat for summer time heating,

the R value is glass is very low, and even double pane and even triple pane is very low compared to the wall it self, 

https://www.energyguide.com/info/window2.asp


----------



## MichaelZ (May 21, 2013)

Wish we had them. In our modest home with 7 occupants, every double pane window we have, regardless of brand or type, forms condensation. The only windows that don't form condensation, ironically, are the junky non-sealed ancient double-panes that I have placed a 3rd plastic storm that I custom made over the top of the interior to create "3 panes". For climates with sub-zero temps, I think they are needed.


----------



## jwal10 (Jun 5, 2010)

Good quality double pane windows are all we need here. I did put a triple pane 8' slider in my west wall at the beach. It is a wood clad with 2 side windows and a middle slider. The wind comes from that direction, the double pane that was in there really flexed and it began to have moisture infiltration problems....James


----------



## simi-steading (Sep 27, 2012)

I've got I think it's 18 Pella double pane windows in our farmhouse.. I keep telling my wife we should have taken down the house and left the windows and just rebuilt around them.. Yep. they are that good... and about the best part of the house.. 

I think triple pane windows were one of those things where they thought two panes were good, three must be better.. but as noted.. they are too heavy causing other issues.. 

We recently broke an interior pane of glass in one of them. My wife was cleaning them, and didn't get it latched right after she put the window back in place. She had flipped it inside to clean the outside.. 

anyway, it's two pieces of glass, that are each sealed to a metal spacer between them... SO, when you break a window, you have to replace THE WHOLE THING... vinyl and all. Some are supposedly able to be taken apart to install the glass assembly, but mine aren't. You have to replace the whole section... 

I don't have any problems with condensation inside the house, and none of the panels have leaked causing them to cloud up inside. We found a delivery date on one of them.. they were installed in 87...


----------



## mulemom (Feb 17, 2013)

Two cents from history. My parents and I built our homes in 1978. Parents installed triple pane-unknown brand, we installed Anderson double pane, casements in both houses. Both windows are wood interior with vinyl exterior. Both homes suffered some foundation damage from an earthquake in the 80's. My parent's home-all windows have lost seal in glass which left them streaked between panes, nearly all windows do not close properly and leak air. They had to put eyescrews in the wood to pull them shut before latching. My ex got our house, after he passed friends purchased it. Ex never fixed the foundation after earthquake so house had to be jacked up and foundation pushed back, roof leaked and walls and floors were ruined. The windows are still clear as new and operate properly, even the ones that were under the leaky roof. Windows are still tight-you can't run the drier and burn the fireplace. Have a friend who just installed Pella windows because they have a lifetime warranty. So far he is very happy with them.


----------



## Virgil (Sep 29, 2009)

Very good comments from all.... It looks like good quality double paned foam filled plastic windows with removable interior insulation over all is the way to go... Now to find a local supplier that carriers a quality brand of window....


----------



## lillianhofstade (Feb 11, 2014)

I don't believe that plastic frame window will last for long. Its just a waste of money I guess. Try to have an aluminum frame.


----------



## bassmaster17327 (Apr 6, 2011)

I don't believe they make aluminum frame replacement windows anymore, aluminum radiates the cold right through the metal into the house and they get condensation. A good vinyl frame window will last 30+ years


----------



## TnAndy (Sep 15, 2005)

bassmaster17327 said:


> I don't believe they make aluminum frame replacement windows anymore, aluminum radiates the cold right through the metal into the house and they get condensation. A good vinyl frame window will last 30+ years


Still make aluminum frame windows. Now, they have a "thermal break" in them.....a plastic strip that doesn't conduct the heat/cold from one side of the frame to the other.


----------



## fishhead (Jul 19, 2006)

I still think a homeowner cold build multi-pane windows by adding spacers between the glass with an opening on the bottom between each pane.

Just let the moisture laden air settle to the bottom and exit the space. Then when the air gets cold and very dry and the moisture has exited the window close the opening with good silicone. As long as the window glass is bedded in silicon it should prevent moisture from re-infiltrating the air space between the panes.

Even if there is a trace of moisture between the panes of glass that cause frosting I don't see where that is a big deal as long as the wood is protected.


----------



## TnAndy (Sep 15, 2005)

If silicone would work to seal multi-pane units, then that is what window companies would use. Instead, they use a special caulk that has to be heated to around 3-400 degrees, then inserted with a special gun applicator.


----------



## bassmaster17327 (Apr 6, 2011)

TnAndy said:


> Still make aluminum frame windows. Now, they have a "thermal break" in them.....a plastic strip that doesn't conduct the heat/cold from one side of the frame to the other.


 I have removed a lot of those windows, the cold still transfers more than vinyl and they still get condensation. 



TnAndy said:


> If silicone would work to seal multi-pane units, then that is what window companies would use. Instead, they use a special caulk that has to be heated to around 3-400 degrees, then inserted with a special gun applicator.


Quality windows have the space in between the glass filled with argon to replace the air and that adds extra cold protection


----------



## Alaska (Jun 16, 2012)

After living and working in the building industry in the north(alaska) and the south(texas).
aluminum clad is good, vinyl clad is good. Aluminum in and out even with the thermal break sucks. Bang for buck on the lower price level is definitley vinyl windows. More money........ I like Aluminum clad exterior, wood interior. If you want to look at energy efiecent building look to the northern standards/codes. It should not make a difference but it does. The house is a thermos bottle it keeps things hot it keeps things cold how do it know? Down south the standards suck!


----------



## fullmetal (Nov 2, 2013)

i use to work for a company that made specialty windows. from what i have learned stick with double or even single pane windows and pay a LOT of attention to air infiltration and then get a pare of insulated shutters to close at night. 

i have talked to a family that got very good quality single pane glass then but 3 in thick vinyl coated foam shutters for the out side and 2 inch foam backed with posters and wallpaper for the inside for 5 in of insulating foam at night that had a better r value than a 20 pane window  and better solar gain during the day as well


----------

